# How old were you.... Game



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Alright so here's how it's gonna go down. You ask a question like "How old were you when you went to your first baseball game" Then the next person answers that question, and comes up with a new question to ask. Simple enough? Good.

How old were you when you were first stung by a bee?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never been stung by a bee.

How old were you when you learned how to swim?


----------



## Tinkerbell00 (Apr 27, 2012)

7

How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

8, I think.

How old were you when you got your first GF/BF?


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

15
How old were you when you got your first pet


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I got 2 goldfish when I was born 

How old were you when you first got drunk?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

14
How old were you when you looked at your first porno mag?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I've never really looked at a porno mag myself but seen them laying around and seen one page and that's it lol. So I would say around my early teens.

How old were you when you first rode a bike?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

25. Was a scary experience!

How old were you when 9/11 happened?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

13

How old were you when you first traveled on an airplane?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

4

How old were you when you first drove a car?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

18.

How old were you when you first had a beer?


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

12 or 13

How old were you when you learned how to ride a bike?


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

10 or 11
How old were you when you first got drunk?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

centrino said:


> 10 or 11
> How old were you when you first got drunk?


19.
How old were you when you went to your first concert? And who was it?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

First big concert I was 12 it was a Britney Spears concert. 

How old were you when you discovered this site?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

21 

How old were you the first time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

6 

How old where you when you first went on a trip??


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

5.

How old were you when you got on your first plane ride?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Never went on a plane ride.

How old were you when you went to your first concert, and which concert.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I seem to remember being pretty young when I saw Garth Brooks play at Seaworld before he was big. *puts on hipster glasses and cowboy hat*

How old were you when learned to read?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I have yet to ride a plane >.< they're super scary!

How old were you when you played your first video game?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Sigh... Ok so I didn't see that last one... Darn phone.

I was 4 

Ok now... How old were you when you played your first video game


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Probably 3 or 4, it was Pokemon red for game boy LOL good memories. 

How old were you when you found out you had SA?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

20. But I've struggle with it for a very long time 

How old were you when you were first bitten by a mosquito that you can remember?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

That I can remember... like 6 or 7. I had mosquito bites all over my arms and legs while on vacation. It was horrible :blank

how old were you when you first rebelled against your parents? (if you did :um)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Dont remember but it happens all the time


How old were you when you got into your first fight?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never been in a physical fight

How old were you when you first moved?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was 19 
how old were u when ur momma beat u first time?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Never happened

How old were you when you were allowed to stay home alone?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Never got a chance..

how old were u when u brushed ur teeth urself?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

5? I don't know.

How old were you when you went to a different state/country?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably 3 or so I dunno

How old were you when you had your first crush?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was 14

how old were u when u got ur first proposal??


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

proposal, as in marriage proposal? lol never

How old were you for first orgasm


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

20 maybe?

How old were you when you first stole something?


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

I stole a nintendo 64 game from a friend when I was like 7 or 8, good thing I never stole anything again though. :yes

How old were you when you went to your first party?


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

5, birthday party of my neighbour

How old were you when you took public transport by yourself?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Hm.... Does a school bus count? If so, then 8. I live out in the country and we don't have taxis or subways or anything cool like that 

How old were you when you had your first soda?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

5

How old were you when you first fapped


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Whats fapped?
If you mean what I think you mean, 3.
I remember doing it in kindergarden.

HOWY on your very first date?


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

14

How old were you when you got your first video game system?


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

GameGuy:1059880464 said:


> Whats fapped?
> If you mean what I think you mean, 3.
> I remember doing it in kindergarden.


Fapping is a synonym for masturbating


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MF Doom said:


> Fapping is a synonym for masturbating


That's what I thought.

HOWY when you first moved?


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

7. We moved in on 6-6-06 

How old were you when you had your first bf/gf?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HA!
Am 23 and still single... and lonely

HOWY when you first started texting things like WTF, and OMG?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

11, I think (On the PC)

How old were you when you got your first phone?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

13

How old were you when you when you first discovered your favourite band?


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

15

How old were you when you got your first phone?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

18

How old were you when you first got a computer?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

9.

How old were you when you first started to shave?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

13

How old were you when you learned how to read?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

4

How old were you when you bought your first car?


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

18

How old were you when you first rode a horse?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7 or 8.

How old were you when you discovered SAS?


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

18

How old where you when you first smoked weed?


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't smoked weed...yet

How old were you when you got a facebook?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

urmmm, 16/7 

How old were you when you found out Santa is a very very bad man


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

8 D:<

How old were you when you first started developing your own taste in music?


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

12.

How old were you when you first peed in your pants?


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Not sure when I potty trained or any of that. Pretty early

How old were you when you went to your first party?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

"High school party?" 16

How old were you when you got your first job?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

16

How old were you during 9/11? Easy one to remember for me at least.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

10

How old were you when you lost your first tooth


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

How old were you when you first started developing your own taste in music?[/QUOTE]

13-ish.

How old were you when you went on your first roller coaster?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

15.

How old were you when you first ate a pizza?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
Too young to remember when.

How old were (guys) when you first "came"?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8 or 9 maybe? 

How old were you when you lost your virginity?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

17

How old were you when you first learned how to ride a bike?


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Seven.

How old were you when you first cursed at your parents?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

3. it was "assho*le-fu*ck-sh*ithead"

How old were you when you got your first speeding ticket


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

never got one 

how old were you when you got drunk?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Haven't reached that moment in life yet.

HOWY when you first used, and understood, a computer?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Used - um, 5? Understood - 9?

How old were you when you first stayed up till midnight on New Year's Eve?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

7

How old were you when you first started high school?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

12

how old were you when you had your first suicidal thoughts ?


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

14

How old were you when you had your first fap?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... that's a tough one...

2 or 3 i think. Maybe before.

HOWY when you started feeling older than everyone else?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I still feel younger than most...

Howu when you had your 3rd birthday :b


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

4, I suppose ;P

How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You mean Santa is not real !

How old were you when you decided that life sucks


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure but I soon got over it. 

How old were you when you bought your first CD?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

28 but I did have tapes and vinyl, yeah that makes me old. 

How old were you when you had your first kiss


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> 28 but I did have tapes and vinyl, yeah that makes me old.
> 
> How old were you when you had your first kiss


Three. How old were you when you started walking?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Guess I was a year...

How old were you when you went to a themepark for the first time?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably like 6

How old were you when you got your first cell phone?


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

10 or 11

How old were you when you started drinking coffee?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

as a drug , around 20 , but coffee itself maybe 16

How old were you were you had your first hangover, to the point of voming.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

16?
..
how old were you when you first stole..if ever?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... between 6 and 8. I was in walmart with my Mom, and she caught me. So she made me walk ALL the way back into the store, and give it to some worker. She said that I would go to jail if I didn't. So I walked in crying, they were like, "Yes...?"

And I'm like, "I took this toy. PLEASE DON'T SEND ME TO JAIL." She gave me a "WTF?" look, but accepted it from me anyway. LOL!

HOWY when you last had a large birthday party?


----------



## AJ54432 (Jun 28, 2012)

20. 

How old were you when you bought your first car?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't drive

How old were you when you first traveled out of the country?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

19. How old were you when you got your first computer?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

4. How old were you when you went to your first wedding?


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

unfortunately, i've never been to one :/

how old were you when you got a cell phone?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

26ish lol

How old were you when you got your first grey hair?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guessing probably about 34

How old were you when you saw your first therapist ?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

20

How old were you when you had your first taste of alcohol?


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I really can't rememberrrr...I'm guessing maybe 14-15?

How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hasn't happened yet

How old were you when you had your first tooth?


----------

